# Avaria sensor de umidade/temperatura Watson W-8681-PROII



## Filipe Costa (10 Set 2016 às 10:07)

Bom dia
Gostaria de saber se sabem de alguma entidade que me possa reparar/substituir este componente pois ela está a dar-me valores completamente errados como se pode verificar aqui: 
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAS5#history
Desde já agradeço as vossas opiniões.
Muito obrigado,


----------



## bmelo (26 Set 2016 às 14:20)

às vezes vejo a sua estação... vivo em Vialonga, não sei se conhece.


----------

